# Best place to sell an unworn, unaltered wedding dress?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My best friend's daughter was planning to be married this fall, but has changed her mind. Her dress has been paid for in full, and the wedding dress boutique where she bought the dress told the bride's mother that, had she not paid for the dress in full, there'd be no problem getting a refund. Of course, my friend made the payment of the balance because the boutique told her that she needed to do that.  I have no idea how much the dress cost, although I know the down payment was $1,000. I've seen a photo of the dress in bridal magazines, and it's by a major designer and is gorgeous. 

Bottom line: I'd love to give my friend some advice about where to try to sell the dress in order to recoup as much of her investment as possible. Ebay has been suggested to her, as well as a website where people sell wedding gowns that have been worn. Do any of you have any experience with other options? When the day comes that my friend's daughter is ready to get married, she doesn't want to wear the dress that she picked out for her now-cancelled wedding. (I didn't mention to my friend that I'd ask here to see if anyone else had any suggestions, as I didn't want to get her hopes up. I know that she would be grateful for any viable suggestions.) 

Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am by no means an expert in this area, but I have a friend who bought a gorgeous, designer wedding dress (worn once) through Etsy. Maybe that's something to look into?

L


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Here's the story of a woman who bought her wedding dress on eBay:
http://voices.yahoo.com/buying-wedding-dress-ebay-62622.html?cat=23


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

My initial thought was to advise your friend to advertise the dress on several sites such as Etsy, Ebay, Craigslist etc. Then I realized that could turn into a headache with trying to respond to inquiries from various sources. 
I think your friends best bet would be to sell the dress at a consignment shop. Though she might end up with less than she hoped to recoup, she would not be in the middle of any 'negotiations'.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Good point about the consignment shop. That sounds like the way to go, indeed.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You'd probably want to find a consignment shop that specializes in fancy dresses, not all sorts of clothes.

I realize I am an n of 1, but my experience with selling clothes through a consignment shop was pretty negative. (I was at a point where I lost a lot of weight and had lots of clothes that didn't fit anymore.) They set the price very low, IMHO, took a large commission, and mislabeled a bunch of things and alleged they weren't my clothes so I never got any money for them! Like I said, this is my personal, anecdotal experience and might be unique but I would explore a variety of options before deciding that a consignment shop is the way to go.

L


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.preownedweddingdresses.com/sell-wedding-dress.html


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> http://www.preownedweddingdresses.com/sell-wedding-dress.html


Thanks for the suggestions. The pre-owned dress site looks promising. I'm sure that my friend would have an opportunity to make the point that her daughter's dress has never ever been tried on, and is only "pre-owned" in that it has been paid for but, unless I'm mistaken, is still at the bridal dress boutique. I'll pass all of your comments and suggestions in to my friend. Thank you again.


----------

